# Body language



## Leslie (Jun 9, 2008)

There is a great book out there: Body Language by (forget the first names) Pease. It shows how to tell if someone is lying to you and the signals are truly cross-cultural. The entire culture where we live is thieving/lying. Armed with the insights from this book, I can ask my homeschoolers if they know where such-and-such is and can instantly and accurately ascertain if it was stolen and who stole it.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you for the recommendation.

I assume this is the book you are referring: 

_The Definitive Book of Body Language_ BY Barbara Pease and Allan Pease


----------



## Leslie (Jun 10, 2008)

That's correct. Just yesterday I solved the problem of a missing power brick in the school computer lab. Two girls who were left alone in the lab briefly had stolen it. They showed their guilt clearly with their body language and did it twice. None of the others gave the slightest indication of guilt. If they had all acted guiltless, I would have assumed that I put it in some fool place and then forgot where. One student vindicated himself on some missing discs a year or so ago and, sure enough, they turned up. It amazes me how cross-cultural this lying/truth body language is--from Bill Clinton down to the daughter of a subsistence farmer on the backside of the mountain.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 10, 2008)

Supposedly that is one of the thing that learning to be a hypnotist teaches you to do as well, is observe subtle indicators in people's physique to judge their thoughts and feelings very accurately.


----------

